# iPod Touch 2G n'est plus a l'heure



## Who1amFr (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tiens a partager un problème avec vous... Mon iPod touch 2G de 32Go ne garde plus l'heure ! Il tourne sous iOS 4.2.1. Une synchronisation avec mon Mac ne change rien... Pour le mettre à l'heure je dois le restaurer... C'est un peu brutal pour changer l'heure vous ne trouvez pas ? A chaque fois il me dit que nous sommes le 1 er janvier (j'ai jamais fait attention à l'année) et qu'il est 1h00...

Petite précision, il n'est pas Jailbreaké mais l'a été une petite heure a l'époque ou le Jailbreak était simple comme bonjour, Jailbreakme.com

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Avez vous réussi a le résoudre ?
Bien cordialement,
Who1amFr


----------



## Sebaudi (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour 
As tu essaié de redémarré ton iPod touch ( appui sur le bouton d'acceuil en même temps que sur celui de marche et veille pendant dix secondes jusqu'à que tu vois apparaitre la pomme Apple )


----------



## cmoi-20 (1 Mars 2011)

Avez vous essayé d' aller dans:
Réglages > général > date et heure > régler la date et l'heure ?


----------

